# First time showing my own horse....input.



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

So, impulse decision that I made yesterday, but I've decided to show my one eyed pony mare at a county fair on Monday that is roughly two hours away. 

I'm pretty nervous because I'm scrambling to get everything together and scared she will flip out in the ring...or on the trailer by herself...or...i don't know. 

This is my first time ever showing her but she was previously a short stirrup pony before I got her and before her accident which caused her to loose an eye. I'm showing in junior walk jog and showmanship and i would just like to get some input. 

I'm going to clean her up the night before the show but I'm not sure if I should put a sheet on her and stall her or sheet her and keep her out because I'm not sure how she'll react in her stall in the barn alone and I know she'll be wacky the next day. Also, how would you suggest keeping her clean if I leave her out? I really wana stall her but i don't want her to be a freak after being stalled and then not load. 

I also plan to wrap her tail completely up (like a polo pony has it) with a polo wrap to prevent her from pooing on herself in the trailer. 

Also, my tack doesn't even match. It's a quiet fun county show but still. Being so last minute I can't just dump a bunch of moolah on new tack...I have a custom made orange camo bling headstall and breastcollar that I plan on using with my tan barrel saddle that has silver on it and I am planning on wearing black show attire with a black hat and a orange show blanket. My headstalls leather is dark brown and doesn't match the saddle but it's barely visible because the camo is covering it. 

I know I'm already in a hole because nothing seems to Match but I'm tryin like heck to match my orange and black scheme. 

I'm super nervous that she'll freak out in the trailer being she lost her eye from a drunk driver hitting the trailer..this will be the first time I'm trailering her alone and the shows about two hours away. She usually loads fine but does get ancy and looky once inside. 

Any input is welcome! I'm not even looking to place, I originally was going to just bring her to get her use to the environment again but since I'm driving that far I might as well make something of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

Sounds like your outfit will be just fine to me. There are a LOT of people at the county fair whose tack and clothing do NOT match. Clean tack in good repair tops showy at all times. What color is she? If she's a light color, plan on having to do some spot cleaning regardless of what you do. I wouldn't worry about wrapping her tail and I certainly wouldn't keep her stalled. The sheet is up to you. 

Trailering....that's a tough one. But at the same time, you're not gonna know how she's going to react until you try it. Stop and check on her fairly often (means leaving way earlier, I know)

Good luck and HAVE FUN!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

She's chestnut and I could bring baby wipes in case she ends up with any spots during the night. I'm having her mane pulled and I probably will wrap her tail for the trailer ride because she tends to get very messy in the trailer. Thanks for the input! I still feel stupid because my tack doesn't match! Oh well it happens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

Our tack doesn't match either. It really doesn't matter in a county fair show. It sounds like your "colors" are pretty well matched so I wouldn't worry about it. No reason to feel "stupid"....I bet you'll find that you're one of the better color-coordinated ones there as it is! If she's chestnut, you should be ok for overnight. We had a gray mare that laid down to sleep and she was ALWAYS a mess. That's the nice thing about a "dirty" color. LOL


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

